# моя сладенькая вредина



## Andrew1980

Hi

How to say in English letter to a sweetheart: моя сладенькая вредина

Would it be: "my sweet, mean girl" or it is too formal?


----------



## oirobi

Definitely not "sweat" which is "пот" in Russian. Make sure you use double e - sweet. 

And yes, "my sweet mean girl" sounds fine with me, nor does it sound formal (double check with native speakers on the English subforum)


----------



## Andrew1980

OK, thank you very much. Does "mean" sound OK with you not as a kind of rude word but as a word of endearment?


----------



## grinski

sweet little bad girl 
sweet and lowdown (кино такое)
bad sweetie или hun (сладенькая)


----------



## Andrew1980

Thanks a lot, grinski


----------



## oirobi

Not sure as to the term of endearment (better ask native speakers if they'd perceive that as one), but I'm sure that Grinski's suggestions sound better, especially the first one. And "sweet little bad girl" is safer in that there's nothing rude about it, for sure!


----------



## grinski

В нете куча словарей и синонимов:
crabby - склочная
choosy - избирательная, трудно угодить
BTW, "sweet little bad girl" was found in some blog name.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Can you provide context? Why and to whom is it going to be said/written?
(Quite honestly, all the options above wold sound absolutely insulting to a native speaker - except perhaps "sweet bad girl", but it is a bit awkward).

I would ask this question in "english only".


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Sweet little rascal *could work, but w/o context it is hard to say for sure.


----------



## Andrew1980

It is just e-mail correspondence between two lovers who are in different countries, So they want to express their affection to each other by calling each other such endearing names like: dear, honey, sweetheart. Sometimes they have arguments about unimportant matters like all loving partners but come to terms with each other very quickly. 
Once she asked him things which he could not do (arrive earlier) because of his job duties which made her angry and desperate though reasons were objective. Then she did not answer some questions of her boyfriend which made already him angry. he said: "Do you think you can ignore my letters while I am waiting each time to see you in Skype."  But soon he mellowed and told her tenderly: "You are my little sweet bad girl" while she answered: "Yeah I am so bad and nasty because I am without you for so long. I cannot live without you for so long as my life passes on (like she needs to marry). When I am with you I do not get in hair"


----------



## oirobi

Ребята, даже носители языка не всегда могут прийти к общему мнению! А мы тут можем гадать до бесконечности! тем более такой тонкий вопрос! Я уверен, что найдется немало людей, который скажут, что ничего оскорбительного в mean и тем более bad не видят. А другие скажут, что это оскорбительно! Как сказал классик устами Винни-Пуха, "You never know with bees!" А уж о женщинах и вообще говорить не стоит! Пчел гораздо легче понять, чем женщин!


----------



## Andrew1980

Да я уж задал вопрос на English only, спасибо


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mean* is just negative. *Bad* could be both, ofter even positive.

You can use something like *meanie* and *baddie,* that would work for the context you described, but again these are questions to ask native speakers. BTW, I would not be surprised if there are differences even between AE and BE.


----------



## grinski

Ask this question at English forum.


----------



## oirobi

Yes! Listen to Mr Grinski's advice! He knows what he's saying (unlike me)!


----------



## Andrew1980

Why are you so critical of yourself, oirobi?


----------



## LilianaB

What about: my sweet angry girl? There is nothing negative about _angry_, in such a context, at least.


----------



## Andrew1980

Actually, in English only section http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2405007&p=12092474#post12092474I liked suggestion of "Little Miss Crankypants"


----------

